# do polyps hurt?



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

I have read some of you have polyps on this board. My question is do polyps hurt. My pain is on the upper right side...basically from my belly button to under my ribs. I was wondering if it was a polyp in the transverse colon. My gi has me scheduled for endoscopy on May 22nd. When I mentioned colonoscopy he did not feel it was necessary at this time.He feels that it is gastritis, ulcer, or nothing. I have had this pain for almost two years. Please help.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have lots of gastric polyps and have also had colorectal polyps. I don't know if they hurt or not...sorry! I imagine it would depend on the size of them. (I seemed to have nausea from a colo. one, but as to pain, it's hard to tell.)An endoscopy is a good idea, but that doesn't necessarily mean they'll find anything. Ask for a tissue biopsy while there; check for H. Pylori just to be sure (something else I've also had).


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2001)

I was told that there are no pain sensors in the colon as such and polyps are not painful in and of themselves.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally polyps do not hurt.Some polyps in some locations can sometimes interfer with something and that can cause symptoms, but generally they are not noticible to the person that has them.This is one of the reasons colon cancer is such a problem While the vast majority of polyps never become cancer, most colon cancers start in polyps. There are no symptoms associated with colon polyps unless the get big enough that they can be injured and then bleed, or they develop into a cancer and you finally get symptoms often only after the cancer is fairly advanced.If polyps hurt colon cancer wouldn't be the silent menace that it is.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

